# Need Cable



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Is there a place close to Houston that will replace
The cable & string on my Mathews Ovation with a quick turnaround


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not sure, which shops work on which brands...but I have always had good luck at Bow Zone on Treshwig near Carter's Country. Richard, Joey, and the others are as good as it gets, great service.

Not to say that the others are not, just they are closest to me and very good. I would call them.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

I been to Bow Zone they don't carry them for my Ovation maybe I will try Santa Fe Archery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

I was going to say try Sante Fe Archery


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

West Houston Archery.

Located at I-10 and West Beltway


----------



## JHuntfish82 (Jul 14, 2011)

Checkout Bushmaster Archery in Willis; very small shop, good guy who runs it. If he does not have the stock item he can custom build you a set up. Usually a pretty quick turn around and very reasonably priced. Call before you go.


----------

